# Suse Problem



## Keytech (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi

I have a problem with Suse booting, here's what happens:

While starting up all the services it gets to a point then it just hangs up:

Starting CRON daemon DONE
Master Resource Control: runlevel 3 has been reached
Skipped services in runlevel 3: smbfs

There it just hangs.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Keytech (Dec 11, 2007)

Btw, I had a power failure yesterday but a UPS was on but after the power came back on the UPS wasn't working anymore, I replaced the UPS and then it didn't want to boot


----------



## lensman3 (Oct 19, 2007)

Assuming you use grub. When grub starts, hit the letter "e". This will take you into grub's edit mode. Arrow to the line that starts with "kernel". At the end of the line add the word "single". (This will start the machine in single user mode-run level1). Hit a return, then enter the letter "b" to boot the machine. The machine will then boot to a command line interface and ask for the root password.

Now to repair. The root file system ("/") should be read write mode. cd to "/etc/rc3.d". In that directory when you list it, there are a bunch of "ln -s" symbolic links. Some start with "S" and some with "K". "S" starts the service, "K" kills the service at shutdown. Your message said that you got thru smbfs, and it appears that the next item to start is failing. Samba is Sxxsmb where xx is a two digit number (on my system is is S35smb). You want to delete the symbolic link. So if the next on is "S55sshd", delete this link. You are not deleting the actual file, just a link to it. The file itself resides in "/etc/init.d

Now enter "init 3" to continue to run level 3. If it hangs you will have to do this again. Also remember that some version of "sendmail" can hang for a couple of minutes (because it it a stupid program, it is looking for its IP address or hostname or something like that).

At this point you will have a login screen. Login and again do: "init 5" go go to runlevel 5 and the GUI interface. The Sxx??? will probably hang it again as it goes to run level 5. Run level five startup hooks live in /etc/rc5.d, and you will have to delete the same link.

Good luck.


----------

